# Anyone here Jump on the Seiko Turtle Re-Issue?



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Just thought I would ask! I picked on up last month and I can't tell you how much i love this watch. The Lume is absolutely incredible------


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about it. What's the model number?


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I, too, have thought about it, I think they look pretty sweet. However, I think it would be a little big for my 6.5" wrist, and, let's be honest, I don't think it would get much wrist time in my current rotation.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## Belzy (Dec 3, 2013)

Really like the Turtle. SRP777


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

My wrists are not that big. Roughly about 7 inches and it fits perfectly! They really crushed it with this one!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The 6309-7040/49 that the SRP77X references wears much smaller than the tape would suggest and I'm not surprised that the SRP77X wears small as well. I love my 6309 and frequently fight the urge to pick up another (or an SRP). Fantastic watch - Seiko really knocked it out of the park with the styling and legibility and I'm only surprised that it took them this long to reprise it.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely on the short list. I want one badly but I cannot justify one now.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Always wanted the 6309 but getting a real clean one was too pricy. When the re-issue "Turtles" came out I jumped. My model is the SRP 777. Currently on a Di Modell pilots strap and soon to be on a synthetic carbon fiber strap. Pics to follow.....

View attachment 7574978


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

If you like Seiko Divers you will love these. Now I want the PADI!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

I thought about it for a bit at first but said pass. The so-so movement along with the hardlex crystal and aluminum bezel means this would be reliving my nightmare with the Seiko Sumo all over again. Scratch city and only decent timekeeping


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

Yes, currently a Quad 10 on one arm and a Seiko Turtle on the other. Seiko got it right with the reissue. Hopefully the 6105 is next.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

I gotta say------ This watch has been fantastic-----I my heart of hearts I know this might sound crazy. I've owned 3 Seikos... My Father who passed away when I was a kid wore a seiko, his father wore a seiko -----So In my mind I always wanted to have one that I connected with..

I tried the Monster, flipped it within a month... The 007, flipped it within a month....... I tried a pilot chronograph seiko and sold it..... Then I found out about the 6309, funny thing also when I found the 6309 on ebay I was processing a payment when in the bottom / right of my screen Saw " Seiko SPR 777 Re-issue NEW " .... And it was only about $75 more than the reconditioned / refurb 6309 I was paying for...

This watch is Rock solid---- I recently bought a house in Atlanta, My brother and I did the majority of the move I wore the Re-issue, no scratches, Immediately after moving I renovated the lawn, entirely new soil grass seed tore this yard up, again after each day in the yard i'd hit my wrist the the hos ( Literally ) and it was like new again.

Honestly, I think out of the dozens of watches I've purchased , though this may not be the prettiest-------- Easily the best Universal watch I've owned to date----- Sits so well on the wrist hands down the most comfortable, and the lume just absolutely murders any previous seikos I've tried , Yes to include the Monster!

All and all I'm very satisfied!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I really like mine. I wear it all the time. I thought about modding it but the only thing that would make better is sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Man it looks great on that bracelet! Another huge thing I love to death ......... I've owned Several Laco's, Steinharts, Citizens you name it.... Lum Tech, I've never found a watch that was comfortable for me to wear at work. I work in IT so I'm on a computer 9 hours a day, I forget this thing is on my wrist when I'm at work.......

With Every single watch I've owned previously, I'd have to take it off the moment I got in the morning because my wrist would be sore. The Comfort here is insane!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

For the price, it's a great watch. It's not so expensive that you have to think twice about wearing it into an alligator pit, yet cool enough to wear into any PTA meeting.





































Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN (Jul 21, 2015)

This thread needs more photos!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

rbesass said:


> I really like mine. I wear it all the time. I thought about modding it but the only thing that would make better is sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good. Where did you get that bracelet sir?

And because pictures speak louder than words... mine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I found it on eBay for $60. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I thought about it for a bit at first but said pass. The so-so movement along with the hardlex crystal and aluminum bezel means this would be reliving my nightmare with the Seiko Sumo all over again. Scratch city and only decent timekeeping


SO-SO MOVEMENT???


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jake if the LRRP wasn't too large for your wrist then the Tuttle should be good to go. I've got two and I don't think that they wear big. I really like the watch; however, the bezel insert, chapter ring, and dial are not aligned on both watches. I've read many posts from folks that have the same issue. So much for QC! 

I'll have Jack at IWW correct the problem(s).

Gary


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

I picked up the SRP777. Great size, look and comfort. The bezel rotation is not the best quality, but I can live with it. Think I'm spoiled by some of my higher end pieces. Though I feel like even my SKX has better bezel rotation. 

Still love it though. Hacking and manual wind put it above my SKX for wrist time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Ordered mine from S'pore and recrived it yesterday, the Prpsi one ... Love it.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

I did by accident.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim.cognito (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone else had a wonky mainspring with theirs? I took mine to my watch guy as it was losing about 26 seconds a day...he regulated it, but told me that the delta was so large based on all the positions that there had to be some sort of defect with the spring itself. Thoughts? Anyone else had similar problems with any 4R36 Seikos?


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

It is one of the best looking divers I've seen so far. Misalignment of bezel on the one in Doha Airport bothered me so I am looking for another somewhere in the world. Next week I will be in Stockholm, may be they have it at the airport.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

heres mine next my old skx. the turtle is one of the best watches i have owned. love it.


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Mine says hello... Great watch. Only +2 secs per day.









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

stilren said:


> heres mine next my old skx. the turtle is one of the best watches i have owned. love it.


The bezel looks roughly the same size. How does it wear compared to the SKX? Except for perhaps being a tiny bit tall the SKX009 is a great fit on my wrist. If it wears similar I might end up getting a 773 or maybe the PADI this summer.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Saxon007 said:


> The bezel looks roughly the same size. How does it wear compared to the SKX? Except for perhaps being a tiny bit tall the SKX009 is a great fit on my wrist. If it wears similar I might end up getting a 773 or maybe the PADI this summer.


you know it appears the bezel diameters are exactly the same, the turtle case flares our a couple mm on each side (hence the turtle shell description i suppose), the thickness and lug to lug measurements seem the same. because its proportions are more round it doesnt feel like 43mm. for my 6.5 wrist its definitely bigger than any watch i promised i would ever wear... BUT its too comfortable and cool looking not to wear. to answer you question - i wears very similar to the skx.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Saxon007 said:


> The bezel looks roughly the same size. How does it wear compared to the SKX? Except for perhaps being a tiny bit tall the SKX009 is a great fit on my wrist. If it wears similar I might end up getting a 773 or maybe the PADI this summer.


you know it appears the bezel diameters are exactly the same, the turtle case flares our a couple mm on each side (hence the turtle shell description i suppose), the thickness and lug to lug measurements seem the same. because its proportions are more round it doesnt feel like 43mm. for my 6.5 wrist its definitely bigger than any watch i promised i would ever wear... BUT its too comfortable and cool looking not to wear. to answer you question - i wears very similar to the skx. here it is on wrist (with cat).


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Great looking watch for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

If i cannot get the key west.. Definitely getting the batman.. 









Coke









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

ayung said:


> If i cannot get the key west.. Definitely getting the batman..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which models are those?


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

Ruggs said:


> Which models are those?


batman = srp787
coke = srp 789


----------



## Fyrdoc (Apr 1, 2006)

I got a SRP775 (Gold bezel).


----------

